# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > صدى الملاعب >  مانشستر يحدد سعر رونالدو بـ 96 مليون يورو

## الحصن نيوز

<div style="margin-left: 15px; text-align: justify;"><span style="font-family: tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif;">كشفتْ تقارير صحفيّة أنّ إدارة نادي مانشستر يونايتد الإنجليزي حددتْ السعر المطلوب مقابل التخلّي عنْ نجمْ الفريق الأول البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو لمصلحة نادي ريال مدريد الإسباني 

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

